# My personal call for this season



## B Rogers (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m getting started on my personal call for this season. Red maple burl with a copper band. Gonna try to cut/shape the insert as well. More to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 12, 2019)

Beyond awesome, if that is possible! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2019)

That is looking real good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 13, 2019)

That is really cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 13, 2019)

Great shape and gorgeous combo. Waiting for the finished piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 13, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Great shape and gorgeous combo. Waiting for the finished piece


Shop time is slim lately. I’ll finish it up in the next few weeks hopefully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 13, 2019)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 14, 2019)

Surprisingly I was able to finish this up today. I was very pleased with the sound. First fully custom duck call. This was some burl we cut last year. ABW tone board. @The100road did a great job stabilizing it for me.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 14, 2019)

Dude that is wicked cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 14, 2019)

I tried uploading a sound file but couldn’t figure out how. Oh well.


----------



## The100road (Nov 14, 2019)

That is a keeper for sure! Man that is cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 21, 2019)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

